# Betty Taube - walking the runway for Maybelline fashion show during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week in Berlin 17.01.2019 x3



## brian69 (22 Jan. 2019)

​


----------



## achim0081500 (23 Jan. 2019)

Danke für Betty


----------



## tht_ber (13 Feb. 2019)

Betty ist eine echte Augenweide


----------



## weazel32 (13 Feb. 2019)

Jawoll. Genau so gefallts mir


----------



## skater07 (14 Feb. 2019)

sieht alt aus


----------



## frank63 (14 Feb. 2019)

Danke Dir für Betty.


----------

